# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 23ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 2010 (23 Μαϊου, Βελλίδειο)

## Polyneikos

Διέκρινα ότι δεν υπήρχε τόπικ για αυτον τον αγωνα και αποφασισα να ανοίξω ένα τόπικ έτσι ώστε να προβαλλουμε και αυτον τον αγωνα της IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ ο οποίος πραγματοποιείται στις 23.5.2010 στο Βελλίδειο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο στην Θεσσαλονίκη,παράλληλα με το *1st Olympus Grand Prix .*
Καλό θα ήταν να μην επισκιαστει αυτος ο αγωνας που αποτελει το 23ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα καθως υπάρχουν αθλητες οι οποίοι θα συμμετασχουν μονο σε αυτον τον αγωνα και όχι στο grand prix που θα ακολουθησει την ίδια μερα.
Καθως ο Νίκος Παπαγεωργίου είναι και μελος του φόρουμ αλλα ηγείται και του αθλητικου συλλόγου Πολυνίκη Θεσσαλονίκης καλό είναι να μας ενημερωνει για ότι πληροφορίες μπορεί να υπάρχουν και φυσικα θα ακολουθησει και δικό μας ρεπορταζ αγωνων με πολλες φωτογραφίες κ σχόλια όπως σας έχουμε συνηθίσει !!

----------


## γιαννης93

8α γινει διαφορετικη ωρα απο τον αλλον?

----------


## Polyneikos

Ναι,εφόσον είναι υπο την αιγίδα της ίδιας ομοσπονδίας και στον ίδιο χώρο δεν θα μπορουσαν να γίνουν παράλληλα,πρωτα θα γίνει το Πανελλήνιο και μετα το Grand Prix.

----------


## γιαννης93

και τι ωρα 8α γινει?

----------


## Polyneikos

Τωρα βρήκα την αφίσσα και την ανεβασα στο πρωτο μου ποστ.Στις 18:00 ξεκινα ο αγωνας.

----------


## γιαννης93

σε ετουτο γραφει συνεδριακο κεντρο helexpo στο αλλο γραφει.. βελλιδειο αν δεν κανω λα8ος...δεν ειναι ιδιο μερος.. σωστα?

----------


## Polyneikos

Εκθεσιακο Κεντρο Helexpo *"Iωαννης Βελλίδης"*

----------


## γιαννης93

α οκ...ρωταω γιατι δεν ξερω κιολας και μην παω 8εσσαλονικη και δεν το βρισκω μετα

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Εκθεσιακο Κεντρο Helexpo *"Iωαννης Βελλίδης"*


Ευχαριστώ για το άνοιγμα του θέματος τον Polyneiko.Να ενημερώσω οτι το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα θα διξαχθεί στο Βελλίδειο συνεδριακό κέντρο στην helexpo.Ειναι πολύ εύκολο να το βρεί κανείς απλά γιατί το ξέρουν όλοι.Βρίσκεται 2 λεπτά απ τον Λευκό Πύργο,απέναντι απ το αρχαιολογικό μουσείο.Το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα θα αρχίσει στις 6.00 μ.μ. και αμέσως μετά θα διεξαχθεί το Grand Prix.Οι αθλητές που θα συμμετέχουν θα πρέπει να έχουν δελτίο αθλητού.για τον σκοπό αυτό μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν στα τηλέφωνα πυ έχουν δοθεί στο topic για το Grand Prix. Οι συμμετοχές είναι ήδη πολλές και αναμένεται να ξεπεράσουν κατά πολύ τις προσδοκίες μας.Οι κατηγορίες θα έναι 1.juniors 2.Classic B.B. ανδρών δύο κατηγορίες  -75 και +75. 3.Β.Β.ανδρών ,-75,-80,-87.5,-95,+95, 4.Body Fitness γυναικων δυο κατηγορίες με υψος -1.63 και +1.63. 5. Fitness γυναικών μάλλον μια κατηγορία.Για λεπτομέρειες μπορείτε να επικοινωνήσετε στο 6944311469 να σας ενημερώσω.Καλή προετοιμασία.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> πραγματοποιείται στις 23.5.2010 στο Βελλίδειο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο στην Θεσσαλονίκη,παράλληλα με το *1st Olympus Grand Prix .*


θα είμαστε εκει.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Μετά από επικοινωνία μου με τον Νάσσερ μεταφέρω τα παρακάτω:

Γενικός Νικητής του Πρωταθλήματος ο Τσιρνοβίτης Πασχάλης, νικητής της κατηγορίας -85 κιλών.

Ενώ ο Τάσος Μηνίδης αναδείχθηκε νικητής της κατηγορίας -90 κιλών.

Άλλοι νικητές Βodybuilding
Κιαχοπουλος -100 κιλά, 
Κιοκούλης Σωκράτης -75

Classic Bodybuilding
Καπετάνος , ύψος έως 1.75μ.

Συνολικά οι συμμετοχές ξεπερνούν τις 70, ίσως και παραπάνω.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Συγχαρητηρια στους νικητες αλλα και σε όλους τους συμμετεχοντες,αναμενουμε  σύντομα φωτογραφικο ρεπορταζ !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

μια φωτο απο τις γυναικες για πρωτη γευση, θα βαλουν αργοτερα τα παιδια καθαροτερες, η Κρητικοπουλου φοβερη παρουσια.  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

στην κατηγορία τζουνιορ 1ος βγηκε ο pepeismenos μελος του φορουμ, πολυ καλη παρουσία στη σκηνή ποζαρισε ωραία και αξια βγήκε πρώτος με αρκετα ατομα να παίζουν στην κατηγορία του, πολλα μπραβο απο μενα,  να σημειωθεί πως κατεβαίνει  πρωτη φορα σε αγωνες για οσους δεν το γνωριζουν.
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

δεξια ο πεπισμενος οπου κερδισε την κατηγορια, βαζω καποιες, αν και θολες ώσπου να μπουνε οι σωστες φωτο.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Ως προπονητής του Συλλόγου που εκπροσωπώ έχω την υποχρέωση και απέναντι στον σύλλογό μου και απέναντι στην ομοσπονδία να είμαι άψογος.Που σημαίνει ότι αν διαφωνώ με οτιδήποτε που συμβαίνει στο άθλημα , πρέπει να ακολουθήσω την ιεραρχία(έκθεση στον Σύλλογο και στην συνέχεια διαβίβαση στην ομοσπονδία για περαιτέρω εξέταση) γιατί απλά έτσι λέει ο αθλητικός νόμος.Αν βγω έτσι απλά σε μιά εφημερίδα τότε έχω κάνει παράπτωμα.το ίδιο ακριβώς ισχύει και για τους αθλητές.ακόμη και στο ποδόσφαιρο βλέπετε τι γίνεται.Τιμωρούνται παίκτες επειδή απλά δεν πήγαν στην προπόνηση!Αν θέλουμε όπως λέμε να βελτιώσουμε το άθλημα και να παν τα πράγματα καλλίτερα , πρέπει και εμείς να ακολουθήσουμε τους ίδιους ακριβώς κανόνες με τα υπόλοιπα αθλήματα.Επομένως όταν θέλουμε να διεκδικήσουμε κάτι είτε σαν αθλητές είτε σαν σύλλογοι επιβάλλεται να ακολουθήσουμε αυτή την οδό έτσι ώστε να έχει και ο λόγος μας επίσημη "σφραγίδα" αλλά και να μας πάρουν στα σοβαρά.Το ίδιο όταν έχουμε παράπονα τα θέτουμε στον σύλλογό μας έτσι ώστε να έχουμε επίσημο λόγο και τότε μπορεί κάτι να βελτιωθεί(γιατι υπάρχουν και συνελεύσεις και ψηφοφορίες).Δεν δικαιούται από κανέναν κανονισμό και νόμο ένας αθλητής να χαρακτηρίζει κριτές , αγώνες  και ομοσπονδίες ατιμώρητα (ίσως εκτός απ το μποντυμπίλντινγκ).Αλλο πράγμα η άποψη π.χ.δεν ήταν καλός ο φωτισμός ή δεν έγιναν ατομικά ποζαρίσματα και άλλο η κατάκριση ατόμων .κριτών και ομοσπονδίας.Οι δηλώσεις όπως εκμετάλευση αθλητών,κονόμα,κ.λ.π. είναι απαράδεκτες.Αν χωρούσε θα έβαζα τον αθλητικό νόμο εδώ.Ισως θα μπορούσαμε να ανοίξουμε ενα τόπικ να μπει όλος για να μην λέμε αλλά να ξέρουμε.

----------


## a.minidis

> Ως προπονητής του Συλλόγου που εκπροσωπώ έχω την υποχρέωση και απέναντι στον σύλλογό μου και απέναντι στην ομοσπονδία να είμαι άψογος.Που σημαίνει ότι αν διαφωνώ με οτιδήποτε που συμβαίνει στο άθλημα , πρέπει να ακολουθήσω την ιεραρχία(έκθεση στον Σύλλογο και στην συνέχεια διαβίβαση στην ομοσπονδία για περαιτέρω εξέταση) γιατί απλά έτσι λέει ο αθλητικός νόμος.Αν βγω έτσι απλά σε μιά εφημερίδα τότε έχω κάνει παράπτωμα.το ίδιο ακριβώς ισχύει και για τους αθλητές.ακόμη και στο ποδόσφαιρο βλέπετε τι γίνεται.Τιμωρούνται παίκτες επειδή απλά δεν πήγαν στην προπόνηση!Αν θέλουμε όπως λέμε να βελτιώσουμε το άθλημα και να παν τα πράγματα καλλίτερα , πρέπει και εμείς να ακολουθήσουμε τους ίδιους ακριβώς κανόνες με τα υπόλοιπα αθλήματα.Επομένως όταν θέλουμε να διεκδικήσουμε κάτι είτε σαν αθλητές είτε σαν σύλλογοι επιβάλλεται να ακολουθήσουμε αυτή την οδό έτσι ώστε να έχει και ο λόγος μας επίσημη "σφραγίδα" αλλά και να μας πάρουν στα σοβαρά.Το ίδιο όταν έχουμε παράπονα τα θέτουμε στον σύλλογό μας έτσι ώστε να έχουμε επίσημο λόγο και τότε μπορεί κάτι να βελτιωθεί(γιατι υπάρχουν και συνελεύσεις και ψηφοφορίες).Δεν δικαιούται από κανέναν κανονισμό και νόμο ένας αθλητής να χαρακτηρίζει κριτές , αγώνες  και ομοσπονδίες ατιμώρητα (ίσως εκτός απ το μποντυμπίλντινγκ).Αλλο πράγμα η άποψη π.χ.δεν ήταν καλός ο φωτισμός ή δεν έγιναν ατομικά ποζαρίσματα και άλλο η κατάκριση ατόμων .κριτών και ομοσπονδίας.Οι δηλώσεις όπως εκμετάλευση αθλητών,κονόμα,κ.λ.π. είναι απαράδεκτες.Αν χωρούσε θα έβαζα τον αθλητικό νόμο εδώ.Ισως θα μπορούσαμε να ανοίξουμε ενα τόπικ να μπει όλος για να μην λέμε αλλά να ξέρουμε.


              Αυτο θα ηταν το καλητερο,καθως κανεις δεν ξερει περι αθλητικων νομον,η να μοιραζοταν απο τους εκαστοτε  συλλογους  αντυτιπα του νομου σε καθε αθλητη ,ωστε  να ξερει τις τυχον υποχρεωσεις,!!!Οσο αφορα η λεξει "κονομαη....."αγαπητε Νικο ειχε να κανει με τους "" κατα-κορων""ειδημωνες και "ειδικους"του β.β.!!!!Συνηθως ατομα που τρεφονται απο το χωρο εχωντας μαγαζια,με συμληρωματα,και πολλοι πεσαμε "θυματα"και πιστευαμε αυτα που λενε,ξερεις γαι ποιους μιλω,που αποτι βλεπω προσπαθουν να πλησιασουν ξανα!!!!οσο για τις "τιμωριες"θα τις δεχομουν ευχαριστως αν ηταν το εππαγελμα μου,και οχι το χομπι  μου,...!!!δεν θυμαμαι ως ερασιτεχνεις σε αλλα αθληματα που ειμουν {και ειμουν σε διαφορετικα}να τιμωρουσαν επιδη καποιος ελεγε την αποψει του εστω και καυστικα :01. Mr. Green: .......Παρολα αυτα ,συμφωνο ετσι οπως το θετης!!

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Αυτο θα ηταν το καλητερο,καθως κανεις δεν ξερει περι αθλητικων νομον,η να μοιραζοταν απο τους εκαστοτε  συλλογους  αντυτιπα του νομου σε καθε αθλητη ,ωστε  να ξερει τις τυχον υποχρεωσεις,!!!Οσο αφορα η λεξει "κονομαη....."αγαπητε Νικο ειχε να κανει με τους "" κατα-κορων""ειδημωνες και "ειδικους"του β.β.!!!!Συνηθως ατομα που τρεφονται απο το χωρο εχωντας μαγαζια,με συμληρωματα,και πολλοι πεσαμε "θυματα"και πιστευαμε αυτα που λενε,ξερεις γαι ποιους μιλω,που αποτι βλεπω προσπαθουν να πλησιασουν ξανα!!!!οσο για τις "τιμωριες"θα τις δεχομουν ευχαριστως αν ηταν το εππαγελμα μου,και οχι το χομπι  μου,...!!!δεν θυμαμαι ως ερασιτεχνεις σε αλλα αθληματα που ειμουν {και ειμουν σε διαφορετικα}να τιμωρουσαν επιδη καποιος ελεγε την αποψει του εστω και καυστικα.......Παρολα αυτα ,συμφωνο ετσι οπως το θετης!!


Τον ξέρω και εγώ αυτόν που θα μας έκανε όλους επαγγελματίες.μακριά από εμάς.
για τον νόμο θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω.Για τα άλλα επικοινωνούμε τηλ.

----------


## stelios30

Γεια σας παιδια,θα ηθελα να πω πανω σ αυτο που λες νασσερ οτι δεν πρεπει καποιος να ναι κριτης για να λεει την γνωμη του εξαλλου δημοκρατια εχουμε.
  Δεν ειναι κακο καποιος να τοποθετητε εστω και αν εχει αδικο.

----------


## crow

> Εδώ υπάρχει θέμα ως προς το αναγνωρισμένο και ολυμπιακό(όχι Ολυμπιακό .Σ.Φ.Π)Νομικά και τα δύο είναι το ίδιο πράγμα με τα ίδια δικαιώματα στα αθλήματά τους.Γνωρίζετε ότι φέτος οι αθλητές της πάλης (ολυμπιακό)θα παν στο παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα με δικά τους έξοδα?(όσοι τα έχουν).Οι επιχορηγήσεις κόπηκαν(οι τελευταίες ήταν το 2009)΄.Ενώ οι παίκτες του Ολυμπιακού Σ.Φ.Π. απολαμβάνουν χλίδα.θέλω να πω ότι η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία είναι αυτή που συνήθως σώζει τα πράγματα και θα έρθει σύντομα καιρός που εκεί θα οδηγηθούμε.Στους χορηγούς.Κακό δεν είναι και ωφελεί και τους τρείς (άθλημα,αθλητή και χορηγό).
> Τα άλλα περί αδικιών,προσωπικών συμφερόντων,επηρεασμούς από κερκίδες και άλλα  που μέρες τώρα ακούγονται μόνο απ τον Τάσο και την Νάντια και όχι από ανθρώπους που εκπροσωπούν άλλες διεθνείς Ομοσπονδίες όπως ο Ηλίας(και μπράβο του),και θα ήταν πιο αναμενόμενο,δεν ξέρω που αποσκοπούν.Οι χαρακτηρισμοί γιά τους ανθρώπους που έκατσαν και κάθονται 6 ώρες σε μία καρέκλα χωρίς καμμία απολαβή(και συμβαίνει και στην NABBA) για να βγάλουν ένα αποτέλεσμα,είναι επιεικώς απαράδεκτοι.Οι μόνοι που εκτίθενται είναι οι γράφοντες.Κι ας είναι οι μόνοι απ όσους αγωνίστηκαν που είχαν καθολική χορηγία.Μπράβο Αργυράκη για τον επαγγελματικό ερασιτεχνισμό σου(σου βγάζω το καπέλλο).Εδώ συμβαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο (ερασιτεχνικός επαγγελματισμός)


Δεν θα κατσω να σχολιασω τιποτα απο ολα αυτα που γραφτηκαν ομως επειδη αναφερεσε στο ονομα μου πρεπει να μιλησω.
  Καταρχην εγω δεν αναφερα κ δεν εκριναν κανεναν ονομαστικα.
Δημιουργηθηκε ενα θεμα κ απαντησα διακομοδοντας το.Εσυ εισαι αυτος που το εδωσες τοσο μεγαλη εκταση ,.....αλλα οποιος εχει τη μυγα μυγιαζετε!
  Εγω σιγουρα δεν εχω συμφεροντα,δεν αγωνιστηκα ουτε κριθηκα στην Θεσσαλονικη.Εγω ειπα αυτα που ειδα σαν θεατης-αθλητρια.
Καλο εινα επισης να μαθαινουν κ τα νεα παιδια τι γινετε,γιατι μεχρι τωρα μονο να γραφουμε καλα λογια ξεραμε για την IFBB κ να θαβουμε τις αλλες ομοσπονδιες.
  Εγω νιωθω υποχρεωση να πω απλα τη ειδα κ τη ακουσα για να μην νομιζουν οι νεοι οτι η δικια μας ομοσπονδια ειναι η τελεια.
 Αν κανεις δεν μιλαει ειναι γιατι αυριο θας σας εχει μπροστα του σαν κριτη κ πως να μιλησει......αν το κανει θα τον καταδικασετε πανω στη σκηνη.
   Αληθεια Νικο.........εκτιθομαι ε?????
Γιατι επειδη γραφω σε ενα απλο φορουμ τη γνωμη μου??????
Δεν καταδικασα, δεν εκρινα κ δεν αναφερθηκα σε ονοματα.
Δεν ηξερα οτι απαγορευετε???? Τα χιτλερικα σου αλλου αγορακι μου,οχι εδω.
Κ απειλες του τυπου< Δεν δικαιούται από κανέναν κανονισμό και νόμο ένας αθλητής να χαρακτηρίζει κριτές , αγώνες και ομοσπονδίες ατιμώρητα > σε κανα παιδακι που το εχεις υποχειριδιο σου.
Ασε που ειναι ατοπο οτι λες για το λογο που αναφερα πιο πανω.
 Μπες σε κανα στιβικο φορουμ να δεις τι γινετε απο σχολια....που μου εγινες απο το πουθενα κ ανθρωπος που θελει να τιμωρηση κ ξερει κ τους αθλητικους νομους.
   Δεν ηξερα να βουλωσω το στομα μου κ να μην μπορω να πω τη γνωμη μου λες κ ζω στη χουντα κ θα παω εξορια.Εγω σας γραφω ολους στα Α.......... μου για αυτο μιλαω,ουτε με ενδιαφερει αν θα χρειαστει να με κρινετε αυριο.
Κ οσο για τον ερασιτεχνικο επαγγελματισμο..........μαλλον πειραξε πολλους που εμεις εχουμε χορηγο κ αλλοι οχι.Οσο για το αν κανουμε καλα ή οχι τη δουλεια μας το ξερει ο κοσμος.Εσυ εισαι πολυ λιγος για να κρινεις

  Επισης δεν ειναι κ κατι ψεμματα απο οτι εχει υποθει.....κ ας μην ανοιξω το στομα μου για τις επιχορηγησεις κτλ κ για το ποσα λεφτα εχετε παρει κ τα εχετε φαει.
   Εγω εδω σταματαω να ασχολουμε αλλο.......καντε οτι θελετε με την ομοσπονδια σας.Εσεις τι χαλασατε,εγινε μια προσπαθεια να ανεβει αλλα του χρονου παλι με 10 αθλητες σας βλεπω.Παρολο αυτα ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Δεν θα κατσω να σχολιασω τιποτα απο ολα αυτα που γραφτηκαν ομως επειδη αναφερεσε στο ονομα μου πρεπει να μιλησω.
>   Καταρχην εγω δεν αναφερα κ δεν εκριναν κανεναν ονομαστικα.
> Δημιουργηθηκε ενα θεμα κ απαντησα διακομοδοντας το.Εσυ εισαι αυτος που το εδωσες τοσο μεγαλη εκταση ,.....αλλα οποιος εχει τη μυγα μυγιαζετε!
>   Εγω σιγουρα δεν εχω συμφεροντα,δεν αγωνιστηκα ουτε κριθηκα στην Θεσσαλονικη.Εγω ειπα αυτα που ειδα σαν θεατης-αθλητρια.
> Καλο εινα επισης να μαθαινουν κ τα νεα παιδια τι γινετε,γιατι μεχρι τωρα μονο να γραφουμε καλα λογια ξεραμε για την IFBB κ να θαβουμε τις αλλες ομοσπονδιες.
>   Εγω νιωθω υποχρεωση να πω απλα τη ειδα κ τη ακουσα για να μην νομιζουν οι νεοι οτι η δικια μας ομοσπονδια ειναι η τελεια.
>  Αν κανεις δεν μιλαει ειναι γιατι αυριο θας σας εχει μπροστα του σαν κριτη κ πως να μιλησει......αν το κανει θα τον καταδικασετε πανω στη σκηνη.
>    Αληθεια Νικο.........εκτιθομαι ε?????
> Γιατι επειδη γραφω σε ενα απλο φορουμ τη γνωμη μου??????
> ...


Τελικα καποιοι εδω μεσα αρχησαν να *ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΙΖΟΥΝ*!

Επιτελους δεν ειμαι μονος πλεον στο δωματιο της *ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑΣ*!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Τελικα καποιοι εδω μεσα αρχησαν να *ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΙΖΟΥΝ*!
> 
> Επιτελους δεν ειμαι μονος πλεον στο δωματιο της *ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑΣ*!


καλα εσύ να μην χάσεις ψωφας για παρεξήγηση , καλά που δεν ήσουν πεθερα γιατι θα ήσουν κακιά  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  

πές μας και σύ οτι είσαι αδικημένος να κόβουμε και φλέβες εδω μέσα , στέλιο χαλάρωσε και εχω να προτείνω κάτι όποιος απο δω και πέρα λέει κατι θα το στηρίζει με επιχειρήματα , μπάς και βγεί κατι καλό για το κοινό όφελος .

γιατι επειδή δεν γίνετε άμεσα διάλογος να υπάρχει αντιπαράθεση και μπορεί να βγεί λάθος εντύπωση δηλαδή γράφω κατι για σενα και είναι λάθος η ανακριβές , αν εσυ κάνεις μέρες να μπείς στο φόρουμ θα διαβάσουν το δικό μου πόστ χωρίς αντιπαράθεση δική σου και θα είναι άδικο αυτό 

που κολάν τωρα αυτα που έλεγες εσύ με αυτα που λέει η νάντια , είπαμε την γνώμη μπορεί να την εκφράζει ο καθένας να γίνετε και κανένας επικοδομητικός διάλογος , αλλα χωρίς χαρακτηρισμούς και επιθετικότητα , γιατι και δίκιο να έχει κάποιος έτσι δεν το βρίσκει .

εγω δεν θέλω να κάνω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου ούτε είμαι πλέον στην ιφββ , απλα καταλαβαίνω μπορεί να υπάρχουν νεύρα σε κατι που μας ενοχλεί αλλα δεν μου αρέσουν οι χαρακτηρισμοί και αφού λέμε την γνώμη μας λέω και γω την δική μου .

ξέρω υπάρχουν κάποιοι νόμοι στα ολυμπιακά αθλήματα , τα ξέρω καλα γιατι εχω κάνει σύλλογο ταεκβοντο , απ ότι κατάλαβα αυτο είπε ο νίκος δεν νομίζω να είπε θα μπούν και φυλακή οι παραβάτες , στο κάτω κάτω αυτοί είναι οι κανονισμοι και κανένας δεν πάει με το ζόρι , εγω ήμουν χρόνια στην ιφββ και αργότερα έφυγα γιατι πίστευα με εκφράζει καλύτερα η ναββα τίποτε άλλο 

το μεμπτό είναι όταν αποδεδειγμένα πάντα οι κανονισμοί ισχύουν σε κάποιους και σε άλλους δεν ισχύουν και εγω ξέρω αθλητες που παίζουν ιφββ και παίζουν και αλλου . 

εγω μπορούσα τωρα να μην πάρω θεση καθόλου απλα το κάνω να πω την σκέψη μου μήπως εκτονωθεί η κατασταση και φτάσει σε επίπεδο (χωρίς χαρακτηρισμούς), ενός ΕΠΙΚΟΔΟΜΗΤΙΚΟΥ διαλόγου , τίποτε άλλο .

απλα δεν μ αρέσει επειδή όλοι είμαστε γνωστοί να ανταλλάσονται εκατέρωθεν άσχημοι χαρακτηρισμοί και αντι για ενα επικοδομητικό διάλογο έχουμε διαμάχη και υπάρχει και δικαιολογία δεν λέω,  για τα φραστικα , είναι τα νεύρα , εδω λέμε υπάρχει το ελαφρυντικό εν "βρασμώ ψυχής " απλα δεν χρειάζονται  αυτα σε ενα φόρουμ που σκοπό έχει να κάνουμε καλύτερο τον χώρο .

γι αυτο τα λογάκια καμια φορα μπορεί να μην έχουν άσχημες λέξεις , αλλα το νόημα μπορεί να είναι πιο άσχημο και απο χυδαίες εκφράσεις και δεν έχει σημασία αν κάποιος μιλάει ωραία η χρησιμοποιεί ωραίες εκφράσεις η ουσία και το ρεζουμέ έχει σημασία 

γι αυτό ηρεμία παιδια   :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## a.minidis

> Δεν θα κατσω να σχολιασω τιποτα απο ολα αυτα που γραφτηκαν ομως επειδη αναφερεσε στο ονομα μου πρεπει να μιλησω.
>   Καταρχην εγω δεν αναφερα κ δεν εκριναν κανεναν ονομαστικα.
> Δημιουργηθηκε ενα θεμα κ απαντησα διακομοδοντας το.Εσυ εισαι αυτος που το εδωσες τοσο μεγαλη εκταση ,.....αλλα οποιος εχει τη μυγα μυγιαζετε!
>   Εγω σιγουρα δεν εχω συμφεροντα,δεν αγωνιστηκα ουτε κριθηκα στην Θεσσαλονικη.Εγω ειπα αυτα που ειδα σαν θεατης-αθλητρια.
> Καλο εινα επισης να μαθαινουν κ τα νεα παιδια τι γινετε,γιατι μεχρι τωρα μονο να γραφουμε καλα λογια ξεραμε για την IFBB κ να θαβουμε τις αλλες ομοσπονδιες.
>   Εγω νιωθω υποχρεωση να πω απλα τη ειδα κ τη ακουσα για να μην νομιζουν οι νεοι οτι η δικια μας ομοσπονδια ειναι η τελεια.
>  Αν κανεις δεν μιλαει ειναι γιατι αυριο θας σας εχει μπροστα του σαν κριτη κ πως να μιλησει......αν το κανει θα τον καταδικασετε πανω στη σκηνη.
>    Αληθεια Νικο.........εκτιθομαι ε?????
> Γιατι επειδη γραφω σε ενα απλο φορουμ τη γνωμη μου??????
> ...


 :08. Two Guns:  :08. Two Guns:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Χαχαχαχαχα Μη περιμενεις αδικα απαντηση, εμενα ο ιδιος ο κριτης (δεν μπορω να αναφερω ονομα) μου ειπε την επομενη μερα<< Ναντια κ εμεις δεν ξερουμε ακριβως τελικα ποια ειναι τα κριτηρια Fitness ή Body fitness.>>
>     Γενικος τα κριτηρια στην Ελλαδα προφανος αλλαζουνε συμφωνα μετα συμφεροντα τους.....γιατι με οποιο διεθνη κριτη εχω μιλησει μου εχει πει τελειως διαφορετικα πραγματα απο οτι οι Ελληνες κριτες, που αλληλοβαπτιστικαν Κριτες.
>   Ασε που επηρεαζονται κ απο την ""κερκιδα""


     Αν αυτό λέγεται γνώμη και όχι κακοπροαίρετη κριτική εγώ είμαι όντως ο Χίτλερ,ο άνθρωπος που ήρθε από το πουθενά,ο τιμωρός,ο λίγος,ο δικαστής,το αγοράκι(47 χρονών),ο απειλών θεούς και δαίμονες,γεμάτος  τόσες μύγες που μυγιάζομαι,απατεώνας πού έφαγα λεφτά(κι ας πλήρωσα μαζί με τον χορηγό συμμετοχές 36 αθλητών.και το γνωρίζουν και οι 36).Προφανώς τα ζήτησα πάλι πίσω.μου φτάνουν αυτοί οι 36 κι αν μείνω με 10 πάλι θα μου φτάνουν. Δεν ντρεπόμαστε λίγο?Δεν θυμόμαστε λίγο(ποιός σε ανέβασε πρώτη φορά στη σκηνή , όταν έτρεμες απ τον φόβο της ήττας κι ας νικήσαμε?τότε που οι κριτές ήταν όλοι από άλλους συλλόγους?Φαίνεται είχαν συμφέρον μη χάσουν το κελεπούρι) .Πολοί άλλοι θα μου λέγα ν να απαντήσω χυδαία και να πω τα ......α να τα βάλεις εκεί που ξέρεις.Αλλά δεν το κάνω, γιατί ούτε είναι του τύπου μου ούτε καλή αντίληψη του χώρου έχω.

----------


## a.minidis

> Αν αυτό λέγεται γνώμη και όχι κακοπροαίρετη κριτική εγώ είμαι όντως ο Χίτλερ,ο άνθρωπος που ήρθε από το πουθενά,ο τιμωρός,ο λίγος,ο δικαστής,το αγοράκι(47 χρονών),ο απειλών θεούς και δαίμονες,γεμάτος  τόσες μύγες που μυγιάζομαι,απατεώνας πού έφαγα λεφτά(κι ας πλήρωσα μαζί με τον χορηγό συμμετοχές 36 αθλητών.και το γνωρίζουν και οι 36).Προφανώς τα ζήτησα πάλι πίσω.μου φτάνουν αυτοί οι 36 κι αν μείνω με 10 πάλι θα μου φτάνουν. Δεν ντρεπόμαστε λίγο?Δεν θυμόμαστε λίγο(ποιός σε ανέβασε πρώτη φορά στη σκηνή , όταν έτρεμες απ τον φόβο της ήττας κι ας νικήσαμε?τότε που οι κριτές ήταν όλοι από άλλους συλλόγους?Φαίνεται είχαν συμφέρον μη χάσουν το κελεπούρι) .Πολοί άλλοι θα μου λέγα ν να απαντήσω χυδαία και να πω τα ......α να τα βάλεις εκεί που ξέρεις.Αλλά δεν το κάνω, γιατί ούτε είναι του τύπου μου ούτε καλή αντίληψη του χώρου έχω.


Λοιπον...επειδη το θεμα ηταν αλλο και πηγε αλλου....ας το σταματησουμε ΕΔΩ!!! :05. Weights:  ετεθη ενα θεμα για το οποιο πολλοι μιλαγαν και κανεις δεν επαιρνε θεση σε γενικες γραμμες,και απο πισω διαφορα "παπαγαλακια""εκραζαν ,και κατηγορουσαν!! Και ακομα ηταν μια ευκαιρια,να την"ακουσουν"""καποιοι"" που προσπαθουν,να μας πλησιαζουν ταζοντας παλι "λαγους"και "πετραχειλια""που μονο ζημια καναν στο παρελθον!!!ας κοιτακσουμαι ολοι μπροστα,και να κανουμε,ενα χωρο ασφαλει,για το σπορ,και τους αθλητες..! υπαρχει υλικο,και υπαρχουν ανθρωποι,που ακομη ενδιαφερονται!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nick Anthony

> ας κοιτακσουμαι ολοι μπροστα,και να κανουμε,ενα χωρο ασφαλει,για το σπορ,και τους αθλητες..! υπαρχει υλικο,και υπαρχουν ανθρωποι,που ακομη ενδιαφερονται!!


 :03. Thumb up: 
Ξέρω ότι δεν μου πέφτει λόγος να πω τίποτα :01. Wink:  διότι δεν πήρα μέρος σε αυτούς τους αγώνες ούτε ήμουν εκεί ως θεατής.Απλώς γράφω μια γνώμη ως ‘‘αθλητήs''              

Enough is enough :08. Turtle:  

Move on for the better  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Λοιπον...επειδη το θεμα ηταν αλλο και πηγε αλλου....ας το σταματησουμε ΕΔΩ!!! ετεθη ενα θεμα για το οποιο πολλοι μιλαγαν και κανεις δεν επαιρνε θεση σε γενικες γραμμες,και απο πισω διαφορα "παπαγαλακια""εκραζαν ,και κατηγορουσαν!! Και ακομα ηταν μια ευκαιρια,να την"ακουσουν"""καποιοι"" που προσπαθουν,να μας πλησιαζουν ταζοντας παλι "λαγους"και "πετραχειλια""που μονο ζημια καναν στο παρελθον!!!ας κοιτακσουμαι ολοι μπροστα,και να κανουμε,ενα χωρο ασφαλει,για το σπορ,και τους αθλητες..! υπαρχει υλικο,και υπαρχουν ανθρωποι,που ακομη ενδιαφερονται!!


Αν εννοείς τον απίστευτο αυτό τύπο με τα ρόζ μαγουλάκια που θα αναλάμβανε λέει τα ηνία του Ελληνικού μποντυμπίλντιγκ,που είχε υποτίθεται αγωνιστεί σε δεκάδες αγώνες αλλά τον θυμάμαι μόνο στο μίστερ χρυσή αμμουδιά,εκείνο το καλοκαίρι   σε ένα αναψυκτήριο... τις όμορφες στιγμές μας δεν θα τις ξαναζήσω(γιατί θα με έκανε επαγγελματία μαζί με άλλους 50 που τους έλεγε το ίδιο πράγμα).Εγινα όσο πιο συγκεκριμένος μπορούσα.Αυτόν εννοείς για να μην πέσουν στην παγίδα τα νέα παιδιά.Πες το.....Για μια στιγμή μονάχα και τη ζωή μου δίνω, να ξαναρχόταν πάλι το καλοκαίρι εκείνο.

----------


## a.minidis

> Ξέρω ότι δεν μου πέφτει λόγος να πω τίποτα διότι δεν πήρα μέρος σε αυτούς τους αγώνες ούτε ήμουν εκεί ως θεατής.Απλώς γράφω μια γνώμη ως ‘‘αθλητήs''              
> 
> Enough is enough 
> 
> Move on for the better


 :01. Wink:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## a.minidis

> Αν εννοείς τον απίστευτο αυτό τύπο με τα ρόζ μαγουλάκια που θα αναλάμβανε λέει τα ηνία του Ελληνικού μποντυμπίλντιγκ,που είχε υποτίθεται αγωνιστεί σε δεκάδες αγώνες αλλά τον θυμάμαι μόνο στο μίστερ χρυσή αμμουδιά,εκείνο το καλοκαίρι   σε ένα αναψυκτήριο... τις όμορφες στιγμές μας δεν θα τις ξαναζήσω(γιατί θα με έκανε επαγγελματία μαζί με άλλους 50 που τους έλεγε το ίδιο πράγμα).Εγινα όσο πιο συγκεκριμένος μπορούσα.Αυτόν εννοείς για να μην πέσουν στην παγίδα τα νέα παιδιά.Πες το.....Για μια στιγμή μονάχα και τη ζωή μου δίνω, να ξαναρχόταν πάλι το καλοκαίρι εκείνο.


...... :05. Biceps: MISTER AGIA TRIADA Ε.Ο.Τ. :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: με τιμη εισιτηριου,12..Δραχμουλες.{αξια τοτε!!} :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> ......MISTER AGIA TRIADA Ε.Ο.Τ.με τιμη εισιτηριου,12..Δραχμουλες.{αξια τοτε!!}


και μετά ένας παπάς έδινε ζάχαρη για την υπογλυκαιμία?

----------


## NASSER

Παιδια λιγο STOP στα off topic, αφηστε και τον Εβραιο να αγιασει και παμε παρακατω  :08. Toast:

----------


## a.minidis

> Παιδια λιγο STOP στα off topic, αφηστε και τον Εβραιο να αγιασει και παμε παρακατω


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααχχ!!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Παιδια λιγο STOP στα off topic, αφηστε και τον Εβραιο να αγιασει και παμε παρακατω


Εχεις δίκιο.Φτάνει τόσο.Ο κόσμος κατάλαβε.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Να πληροφορήσω ότι μετά την μεγάλη επιτυχία που είχε το φετεινό Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα υπάρχει η πρόταση να ξαναγίνει του χρόνου στην Θεσσαλονίκη,καθώς και μετά από πρόταση στελέχους της διεθνούς ομοσπονδίας IFBBένας αγώνας έκπληξη.Επιφυλάσσομαι για περισσότερες διευκρινήσεις πολύ σύντομα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραια! Περιμενουμε ενημερωση λοιπον! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Ωραια! Περιμενουμε ενημερωση λοιπον!


Μόλις θα έχουμε το τελικό ο.κ. θα ενημερώσω αμέσως.

----------


## efklidis oyst

μπραβο ρε νικολα γιατι φετος ηταν οτι καλητερο εχει γινει ποτε και μακαρι να υπαρχει συνεχεια

----------


## teoprasari

θα ηθελα να γραψω καποια σχολια και εγω γιατι διαβαζω προσεκτικα τα οσα γραφετε και καλω ειναι να ακουτε και τις γνωμες των αθλητων.εγω εγωνιζουμουν απο το 99 εως το 2004 οπου και σταματισα για 6 χρονια γιατι ειχα απογοητευτη πληρως απο τις διαφωρες ομοσπονδιες.αγωνιζομουν στην ναββα στην αρχη και μετα ειπα να κατεβενω στην αναγνωρισμενη ομοσπονδια τις ιφββ.
αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι οι αγωνες και το αποτελεσμα δεν πολυ ενδιαφεροι τους υπευθυνους,γιατι αν τους ενδιεφερε θα ηταν πιο προσεκτικοι και θα σεβοτανε τους αθλητες.πραγμα που δεν γινετε.για τους υπευθυνους που διοργανονουν αγωνες δεν τους νιαζει αν βγεις πρωτος η εκτος.τους νιαζει μονο να σημετεχεις.εμενα ομως με ενδιαφερει να παρω αυτο που μου αξιζει.για πιο λογο να ετοιμαζομαι για εναν αγωνα και να με δινεις μια θεση που ειναι οτι να ναι.αν αξιζω να βγω 6 να βγω 6 αν αξιζω να βγω 4 να βγω 4.αυτο θελουν ολοι η αθλητες να κερδιζει ο καλυτερος.
ειμαι πολυ ευτυχεις οταν αγωνιζομαι και χανω απο καλυτερους αθλητες γιατι το αθλημα μας δεν το θεορουνε καν αθλημα.και σε αυτο δεν φταιμε εμεις η αθλητες αλλα οι υπευθηνει που θελουν να λεγονται προεδροι και τετοια.εγω ομως κανω προπονηση σαν αθλητης,κανω διατροφη ολο τον χρονο και προσπαθω να βελτιωθω.αν λοιπον θελετε να λετε αναγνωρισμενοι ομοσπονδια να πρατετε και αναλογα.και σε ποιον ειστε αναγνωρισμενοι ρε παιδια στην γγα?και τι εγινε αφου το αθλημα μας δεν ειναι αναγνωρισμενο απο την ολυμπιακη επιτροπη και ουτε προκειτε.το ευχομαι αλλα δεν προκειτε.
τερμα τα ψεματα αφιστε τα παιδια να παιζουν οπου θελουν και να το χαιρονται,γιατι ειναι μεγαλη υποθεση να ανεβενεις πανω σην σκηνη.οποιος δεν ανεβηκε δεν ξερει.αυτα που λεει ο κυριος τριανταφιλου ειναι πολυ σωστα περι κρισεως,μονο που δεν γινονται και λυπαμε πολυ γιαυτο.στο πανελινιο τις ιφββ στην θεσαλονικη ουτε καν μας εβγαλαν να ποζαρουμε.ειναι δυνατον ρε παιδια ελλεος.και εγω που υστερω απο καποιον αλλο αθλητη και τον κερδιζω στο ποζαρισμα τι γινετε?δεν βαθμολογουμε.σωστα?κανω καπου λαθος?θα μου πουνε δεν ειχαμε χρονο σας απαντω δεν με νιαζει κυριοι μου ειστε απαραδεκτοι.και μετα βγαζεις τουσ τρεις πρωτους και τους βραβευεις πως το εκρινες οτι ειναι καλυτεροι?πειτε μου πως?και οι υπολοιπη οι αθλητες ειναι ζωα?ουτε ανακινοσατε τι θεση πειραμε.ενα μεταλιο μεσα στα αποδυτηρια μας δωσατε,γιατι δεν μας βγαλατε ολουσ μαζι?
θα επρεπε να ντρεπεστε με αυτα που κανετε.και αν θελετε να ξερετε παρτε 6 κυπελα δεν στοιχιζουν πανω απο 10 ευρω αυτα που μας δινετε και βραυεστε ολα τα παιδια αυτο μενει,τα αλλα ολα ειναι μουφες.εμενα ηρθαν να με δουν 30 φιλοι μου περιμεναν υπομονετικα 4 ωρες να με δουν με ειδαν τρια λεπτα δεν ποζαρα και δεν ξερω και τι θεση πειρα.κρατηστε την αναγνωρισει παντως αν θελετε να κανετε αγωνες σοβαρευτιτε και σεβαστητε τους αθλητες.οι ιφββ ενω ειχε τελεια αιθουσα τελεια σκηνη και μπραβο για τον κυριο παπαντωνη απο θεμα παρουσιασης και οργανωσης του αγωνα ο κυριος λεβεντελης δεν τα καταφερε για ακομα μια φωρα,κριμα πιστευα οτι μετα απο 6 χρονια θα εβλεπα κατι το διαφορετικο δεν το ειδα.επαιξα και στην ναββα πολυ πιο οραιως αγωνας να παροθσιαζουν ολους τους αθλητες να τους αφηνουν να ποζαρουν και προπαντων να μην κουραζουν τον κοσμο.ενιωθα οτι αγωνιστικα,τωρα αν πειρα την θεση που μου αξιζε δεν νομιζω να την πειρα αλλα τουλαχιστον το χαρικα.
αυτο με ενδιαφερει εμενα.εγω θα πω ενα να σεβεστε τους αθλητες με οτι συνεπαγετε.παρτε ωραια κυπελα αξια τον αθλητων βγαινει ο αλλος πρωτος και του δινετε ενα κυπελακι του χεριου και ο ανθρωπος μπορει να ειναι τεραστιος τον κοροιδευετε νομιζω.δωστε κυπελα και στους εξι οπως και στο παγκοσμιο που επαιξα για να θημουντε κατι απο αυτο τον αγωνα .γιατι οταν καπιοι τρωνε πιτσες και βλακειες εμεις υδρωνουμε και κανουμε διαιτα.καποιοι αλλοι ρισκαρουν και την υγεια τους.ειναι κριμα γιαυτο να ειστε αντικιμενικοι.
ενας κυριος που σεβεται τους αθλητες στους αγωνες ειναι ο κυριος κτιστακης με οραια σκινικα με πολυ ωραια κυπελα σε κανει να νιωθεις οραια γιαυτο και θα κατεβω και στην κρητη στους αγωνες του,και δεν χαιδευω κανεναν ουτε τον ξερω τον κυριο απλα βλεπω φωτο απο τους αγωνες του και χαιρομαι απο το αποτελεσμα.και δεν με ευχαριστη ιδιαιτερα ο κυριος κτιστακης γιατι παντα παιζω με αθλητες του και χανω.ομως η αληθεια να λεγεται.εγω χαιρομαι να μπορω ν ακοντραρομαι με καλους αθλητες.αν επελεγα ομοσπονδια να αγωνιζομαι μονο μια θα επελεγα την ναββα.και ας μην ειναι αναγνωρισμενοι.κυριε παπαγεωργιου ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενως απο εσας και την συμπεριφορα σας στον αγωνα τις θεσαλονικης μπραβο σας αλλα παρτε υποψιν σας αυτα που σας εγραψα για την ιφββ.
κυριε τριανταφιλου ειστε ανθρωπος με ειθος και αγαπη στο αθλημα μας και φενεται αυτο.μπραβο σας.συνεχιστε και κοιταξτε μπροστα να ανεβασουμε το αθλημα και να κανουμε τους αθλητες να νιωθουν χαρουμενοι που συμετεχουν στους αγωνες.πολα ταλεντα χαθηκαν εξαιτιας καποιον ανθρωπον.και παραδειγμα ο μεγαλυτερος ελληνας bodybilder ολων τον εποχων ο ΚΥΡΙΟς ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟς κατεβενει με την αυστραλια?γιατι αραγε?α και κυριε κτιστακη την επομενη φωρα ελπιζω να κερδισω τους αθλητες σας...χα χα χα.θα τα πουμε στους επομενους αγωνες ελπιζω να αλαξει κατι μεχρι τοτε...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> θα ηθελα να γραψω καποια σχολια και εγω γιατι διαβαζω προσεκτικα τα οσα γραφετε και καλω ειναι να ακουτε και τις γνωμες των αθλητων.εγω εγωνιζουμουν απο το 99 εως το 2004 οπου και σταματισα για 6 χρονια γιατι ειχα απογοητευτη πληρως απο τις διαφωρες ομοσπονδιες.αγωνιζομουν στην ναββα στην αρχη και μετα ειπα να κατεβενω στην αναγνωρισμενη ομοσπονδια τις ιφββ.
> αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι οι αγωνες και το αποτελεσμα δεν πολυ ενδιαφεροι τους υπευθυνους,γιατι αν τους ενδιεφερε θα ηταν πιο προσεκτικοι και θα σεβοτανε τους αθλητες.πραγμα που δεν γινετε.για τους υπευθυνους που διοργανονουν αγωνες δεν τους νιαζει αν βγεις πρωτος η εκτος.τους νιαζει μονο να σημετεχεις.εμενα ομως με ενδιαφερει να παρω αυτο που μου αξιζει.για πιο λογο να ετοιμαζομαι για εναν αγωνα και να με δινεις μια θεση που ειναι οτι να ναι.αν αξιζω να βγω 6 να βγω 6 αν αξιζω να βγω 4 να βγω 4.αυτο θελουν ολοι η αθλητες να κερδιζει ο καλυτερος.
> ειμαι πολυ ευτυχεις οταν αγωνιζομαι και χανω απο καλυτερους αθλητες γιατι το αθλημα μας δεν το θεορουνε καν αθλημα.και σε αυτο δεν φταιμε εμεις η αθλητες αλλα οι υπευθηνει που θελουν να λεγονται προεδροι και τετοια.εγω ομως κανω προπονηση σαν αθλητης,κανω διατροφη ολο τον χρονο και προσπαθω να βελτιωθω.αν λοιπον θελετε να λετε αναγνωρισμενοι ομοσπονδια να πρατετε και αναλογα.και σε ποιον ειστε αναγνωρισμενοι ρε παιδια στην γγα?και τι εγινε αφου το αθλημα μας δεν ειναι αναγνωρισμενο απο την ολυμπιακη επιτροπη και ουτε προκειτε.το ευχομαι αλλα δεν προκειτε.
> τερμα τα ψεματα αφιστε τα παιδια να παιζουν οπου θελουν και να το χαιρονται,γιατι ειναι μεγαλη υποθεση να ανεβενεις πανω σην σκηνη.οποιος δεν ανεβηκε δεν ξερει.αυτα που λεει ο κυριος τριανταφιλου ειναι πολυ σωστα περι κρισεως,μονο που δεν γινονται και λυπαμε πολυ γιαυτο.στο πανελινιο τις ιφββ στην θεσαλονικη ουτε καν μας εβγαλαν να ποζαρουμε.ειναι δυνατον ρε παιδια ελλεος.και εγω που υστερω απο καποιον αλλο αθλητη και τον κερδιζω στο ποζαρισμα τι γινετε?δεν βαθμολογουμε.σωστα?κανω καπου λαθος?θα μου πουνε δεν ειχαμε χρονο σας απαντω δεν με νιαζει κυριοι μου ειστε απαραδεκτοι.και μετα βγαζεις τουσ τρεις πρωτους και τους βραβευεις πως το εκρινες οτι ειναι καλυτεροι?πειτε μου πως?και οι υπολοιπη οι αθλητες ειναι ζωα?ουτε ανακινοσατε τι θεση πειραμε.ενα μεταλιο μεσα στα αποδυτηρια μας δωσατε,γιατι δεν μας βγαλατε ολουσ μαζι?
> θα επρεπε να ντρεπεστε με αυτα που κανετε.και αν θελετε να ξερετε παρτε 6 κυπελα δεν στοιχιζουν πανω απο 10 ευρω αυτα που μας δινετε και βραυεστε ολα τα παιδια αυτο μενει,τα αλλα ολα ειναι μουφες.εμενα ηρθαν να με δουν 30 φιλοι μου περιμεναν υπομονετικα 4 ωρες να με δουν με ειδαν τρια λεπτα δεν ποζαρα και δεν ξερω και τι θεση πειρα.κρατηστε την αναγνωρισει παντως αν θελετε να κανετε αγωνες σοβαρευτιτε και σεβαστητε τους αθλητες.οι ιφββ ενω ειχε τελεια αιθουσα τελεια σκηνη και μπραβο για τον κυριο παπαντωνη απο θεμα παρουσιασης και οργανωσης του αγωνα ο κυριος λεβεντελης δεν τα καταφερε για ακομα μια φωρα,κριμα πιστευα οτι μετα απο 6 χρονια θα εβλεπα κατι το διαφορετικο δεν το ειδα.επαιξα και στην ναββα πολυ πιο οραιως αγωνας να παροθσιαζουν ολους τους αθλητες να τους αφηνουν να ποζαρουν και προπαντων να μην κουραζουν τον κοσμο.ενιωθα οτι αγωνιστικα,τωρα αν πειρα την θεση που μου αξιζε δεν νομιζω να την πειρα αλλα τουλαχιστον το χαρικα.
> αυτο με ενδιαφερει εμενα.εγω θα πω ενα να σεβεστε τους αθλητες με οτι συνεπαγετε.παρτε ωραια κυπελα αξια τον αθλητων βγαινει ο αλλος πρωτος και του δινετε ενα κυπελακι του χεριου και ο ανθρωπος μπορει να ειναι τεραστιος τον κοροιδευετε νομιζω.δωστε κυπελα και στους εξι οπως και στο παγκοσμιο που επαιξα για να θημουντε κατι απο αυτο τον αγωνα .γιατι οταν καπιοι τρωνε πιτσες και βλακειες εμεις υδρωνουμε και κανουμε διαιτα.καποιοι αλλοι ρισκαρουν και την υγεια τους.ειναι κριμα γιαυτο να ειστε αντικιμενικοι.
> ενας κυριος που σεβεται τους αθλητες στους αγωνες ειναι ο κυριος κτιστακης με οραια σκινικα με πολυ ωραια κυπελα σε κανει να νιωθεις οραια γιαυτο και θα κατεβω και στην κρητη στους αγωνες του,και δεν χαιδευω κανεναν ουτε τον ξερω τον κυριο απλα βλεπω φωτο απο τους αγωνες του και χαιρομαι απο το αποτελεσμα.και δεν με ευχαριστη ιδιαιτερα ο κυριος κτιστακης γιατι παντα παιζω με αθλητες του και χανω.ομως η αληθεια να λεγεται.εγω χαιρομαι να μπορω ν ακοντραρομαι με καλους αθλητες.αν επελεγα ομοσπονδια να αγωνιζομαι μονο μια θα επελεγα την ναββα.και ας μην ειναι αναγνωρισμενοι.κυριε παπαγεωργιου ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενως απο εσας και την συμπεριφορα σας στον αγωνα τις θεσαλονικης μπραβο σας αλλα παρτε υποψιν σας αυτα που σας εγραψα για την ιφββ.
> κυριε τριανταφιλου ειστε ανθρωπος με ειθος και αγαπη στο αθλημα μας και φενεται αυτο.μπραβο σας.συνεχιστε και κοιταξτε μπροστα να ανεβασουμε το αθλημα και να κανουμε τους αθλητες να νιωθουν χαρουμενοι που συμετεχουν στους αγωνες.πολα ταλεντα χαθηκαν εξαιτιας καποιον ανθρωπον.και παραδειγμα ο μεγαλυτερος ελληνας bodybilder ολων τον εποχων ο ΚΥΡΙΟς ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟς κατεβενει με την αυστραλια?γιατι αραγε?α και κυριε κτιστακη την επομενη φωρα ελπιζω να κερδισω τους αθλητες σας...χα χα χα.θα τα πουμε στους επομενους αγωνες ελπιζω να αλαξει κατι μεχρι τοτε...


EIΣΑΙ *ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ* ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ  :03. Clap: 

ΜΑΛΛΟΝ  *ΜΟΝΟ* ΕΣΥ ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΗΚΕΣ ΦΕΤΟΣ........ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ  :02. Chinese:  :02. Chinese:  :02. Chinese: 

Πρεπει ομως να ανγνωρησουμε και την προσπαθεια που εκαναν ΟΛΟΙ οι διοργανωτες φετος με οσες ελληψεις η παρατραγουδα υπηρξαν! Σημασια εχει οτι ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΝ  αλλα οπως εσυ στους αγωνες βγαινεις 1ος, 2ος, 3ος ετσι πανε και οι θεσεις στις διοργανωσεις!

Εισαι *ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟΣ* γιατι εισαι *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* !  :03. Awesome:

----------


## vAnY

:03. Clap:  Μου αρεσε το κειμενο που εγραψε ο teoprasari διοτι πιστευω ειναι πιο ενδιαφερουσα η γνωμη ενος αθλητη για τις διοργανωσεις παρα ενος διοργανωτη ο οποιος θα προσπαθησει να κανει "διαφημηση" για τη δικια του διοργανωση ειτε λεγεται Κτιστακης, ειτε Ναββα ειτε Ιφββ. 
teoprasari αν οντως ειναι ετσι στην Ελλαδα καλα κανει ο κ.Κεφαλιανος και κατεβαινει με την Αυστραλια (μη ξεχναμε πως απο εκει καταγεται η γυναικα του).
Ειναι κριμα αυτη η ελλειψη σεβασμου για εναν αθλητη, κι ας βγαινει στους τελευταιους στη καταταξη, ο ανθρωπος εχει μοχθησει ολο το χρονο για να γινει δεχτος και να ανεβει στη σκηνη. Αλλα μην ξεχναμε στη Ελλαδα ειμαστε και οπως ολοι ξερουμε απο οργανωση δεν ξερουμε τιποτα, ολα ειναι της αρπαχτης. 
Εγω ως απλος θεατης θεωρω ντροπη σαν εικονα να εχουν τους αθλητες να τους βαφουν σε διαδρομους μεσα στο κοσμο η σε μια γωνια με παραβαν... δειχνει μια παρακατιανη εικονα, η οποια δεν αρμοζει στη προσπαθεια που εχουν κανει ορισμενοι για να ανεβουν σε μια σκηνη. Και συμφωνω στο οτι ενα "ενθυμιο" απο τον αγωνα το αξιζει και ο τελευταιος αθλητης, ας μην ειναι κουπα, ας ειναι εστω ενα χαρτι βρε αδερφε.... :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Μου αρεσε το κειμενο που εγραψε ο teoprasari διοτι πιστευω ειναι πιο ενδιαφερουσα η γνωμη ενος αθλητη για τις διοργανωσεις παρα ενος διοργανωτη ο οποιος θα προσπαθησει να κανει "διαφημηση" για τη δικια του διοργανωση ειτε λεγεται Κτιστακης, ειτε Ναββα ειτε Ιφββ. 
> teoprasari αν οντως ειναι ετσι στην Ελλαδα καλα κανει ο κ.Κεφαλιανος και κατεβαινει με την Αυστραλια (μη ξεχναμε πως απο εκει καταγεται η γυναικα του).
> Ειναι κριμα αυτη η ελλειψη σεβασμου για εναν αθλητη, κι ας βγαινει στους τελευταιους στη καταταξη, ο ανθρωπος εχει μοχθησει ολο το χρονο για να γινει δεχτος και να ανεβει στη σκηνη. Αλλα μην ξεχναμε στη Ελλαδα ειμαστε και οπως ολοι ξερουμε απο οργανωση δεν ξερουμε τιποτα, ολα ειναι της αρπαχτης. 
> Εγω ως απλος θεατης θεωρω ντροπη σαν εικονα να εχουν τους αθλητες να τους βαφουν σε διαδρομους μεσα στο κοσμο η σε μια γωνια με παραβαν... δειχνει μια παρακατιανη εικονα, η οποια δεν αρμοζει στη προσπαθεια που εχουν κανει ορισμενοι για να ανεβουν σε μια σκηνη. Και συμφωνω στο οτι ενα "ενθυμιο" απο τον αγωνα το αξιζει και ο τελευταιος αθλητης, ας μην ειναι κουπα, ας ειναι εστω ενα χαρτι βρε αδερφε....


 :03. Clap:   :01. Wink:   :03. Clap:

----------


## chrisberg

> Παιδια λιγο STOP στα off topic, αφηστε και τον Εβραιο να αγιασει και παμε παρακατω


 
Αγίαζουν και οι εβραίοι? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## chrisberg

> 


 
Ας "στήσει ο Πολύνικος ένα topic για το πώς πρέπει να είναι ένας σωστός αγώνας στην Ελλάδα και μετά θα σας πώ γιατί  "ξενέρωσα" που μια αδερφή 
αποκάλεσε άψογο απο κάθε πλευρά αγώνα που ήταν για τα πανυγήρια... :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## NASSER

> Αγίαζουν και οι εβραίοι?


Eτσι λενε chrisberg...




> Ας "στήσει ο Πολύνικος ένα topic για το πώς πρέπει να είναι ένας σωστός αγώνας στην Ελλάδα και μετά θα σας πώ γιατί  "ξενέρωσα" που μια αδερφή 
> αποκάλεσε άψογο απο κάθε πλευρά αγώνα που ήταν για τα πανυγήρια...



Απο προσελευση κοσμου και αθλητων εγω δηλωσα πως η διοργανωση ΝΑΙ ηταν πετυχημενη!!
Αμα φωτογραφιζεις και εμενα με τον ορο ''αδελφη'', πες το καθαρα για να διαχωρισουμε και να δωσουμε τους ορους ''αδελφη'' και ''αντρας''.

Καλο θα ηταν να εκφραζομαστε πιο κοσμια γιατι μονο το επιπεδο συζήτησης ρίχνουμε! Ελπιζω να γινομαι κατανοητος.

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> Ας "στήσει ο Πολύνικος ένα topic για το πώς πρέπει να είναι ένας σωστός αγώνας στην Ελλάδα και μετά θα σας πώ γιατί  "ξενέρωσα" που μια αδερφή 
> αποκάλεσε άψογο απο κάθε πλευρά αγώνα που ήταν για τα πανυγήρια...


Σοβαρα;;; οποιοσδηποτε εχει αλλη γνωμη και αποψη απο αυτο που πιστευετε,επιδιωκετε,εσεις χαρακτηριζετε σαν αδελφη;;;

δεν ειμαι αγωνιστικος, αλα μου αρεσει να ξερω τη γινετε στον χωρο
αλα οχι και ετσι ρε μεγαλε <αδελφη> ο αθλητης;;;

πολυ καλα θα κανει να κατεβει του χρονου κρητη και να σου στειλει και φωτο του αγωνα.

----------


## chrisberg

> Eτσι λενε chrisberg...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Απο προσελευση κοσμου και αθλητων εγω δηλωσα πως η διοργανωση ΝΑΙ ηταν πετυχημενη!!
> Αμα φωτογραφιζεις και εμενα με τον ορο ''αδελφη'', πες το καθαρα για να διαχωρισουμε και να δωσουμε τους ορους ''αδελφη'' και ''αντρας''.
> 
> Καλο θα ηταν να εκφραζομαστε πιο κοσμια γιατι μονο το επιπεδο συζήτησης ρίχνουμε! Ελπιζω να γινομαι κατανοητος.


Καταρχάς δεν ξέρω πως σου ήρθε τώρα αυτό.
Για να βάλουμε τα πράγματα στη θέση τους θα προσπαθήσω να γίνω ποιό κατανοητός.
Βλέπω τις προσπάθιες κάπιων διοργανοτών βλέπε Κτιστάκης να προσπαθούν 
να ξοδεύουν, να προσφέρουν και να τα ακούν και απο πάνω.
Απο την άλλη θα πρέπει να δούμε και τα παράπονα των αθλητών.
Η ιδέα να ανοιχτεί ένα topic είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα αποδώσει γιατί έτσι θα μπορεί 
να ξέρει ο κάθε διοργανοτής τι είναι αυτό που ζητά ο κόσμος (και έτσι δεν θα έχει κανένα άλοθι).
Οταν διοργάνωσα το Grand Prix το 2008 στη Ρόδο πίστεψα ότι έκανα ότι μπορούσα και ότι είχα σκεφτεί τουλάχιστον για να μπορώ να έχω μία πραγματικά καλή διοργάνωση.
Το αποτέλεσμα ποιό ήταν?
Ειμαι σίγουρος και δεν είμαι υπερβολικός στο ότι ούτε μεχρι τότε είχε γίνει ΄κάτι τόσο καλό αλλά και ούτε πρoκειταi γίνει ποτέ (λόγο κρίσης) 
Ποιό ήταν το αποτέλεσμα? ποιός με στήριξε πρίν και ποιός μετά τον αγώνα?
Ακόμα αναρωτιέμαι πως μπόρεσαν λίγες μέρες μετά κάπιοι αθηλητές να συμμετέχουν ξανά σε αγώνες "σκουπίδια".
Ας θέσουμε λοιπόν σαν αθλητές ή έστω και σαν φίλοι του αθλήματος κάποια 
standars και ας μήν συμμετέχουμε σε αγώνες που δεν τα έχουν.
Επιδεί λόγο κρίσης και λόγο αγ...ίας κάπιοι είναι έτοιμοι να επιτεθούν να τους πώ ότι αυτό δε με απασχολεί τη γνώμη μου λέω.
Χάρηκα που είχε τόσο κόσμο και η επίσημη ομοσπονδία αλλά η διοργάνωση της Ναββα.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι καρδιά του αθλήματος ακόμα χτυπάει.
Χαίρωμαι που υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι πο ακόμα στηρίζουν το άθλημα (χορηγοί).
Αλήθεια όλοι εμείς που αγαπάμε το άθλημα τους το ανταπιδίδουμε?

Nasser δεν ξέρω πάντως πως πίστεψες ότι έχεις κάποια σχέση με αυτό.
Μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να είχαμε μια αντιπαράθεση αλλά αυτό δεν είναι κακό.
 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  Ελπίζω να έχω γίνει αυτή τη φορά κατανοητός.

----------


## chrisberg

> Σοβαρα;;; οποιοσδηποτε εχει αλλη γνωμη και αποψη απο αυτο που πιστευετε,επιδιωκετε,εσεις χαρακτηριζετε σαν αδελφη;;;
> 
> δεν ειμαι αγωνιστικος, αλα μου αρεσει να ξερω τη γινετε στον χωρο
> αλα οχι και ετσι ρε μεγαλε <αδελφη> ο αθλητης;;;
> 
> πολυ καλα θα κανει να κατεβει του χρονου κρητη και να σου στειλει και φωτο του αγωνα.


 
Κανέναν αθλητή δεν αποκάλεσα αδελφή.
Δεν ξέρω καν εάν υπάρχουν τέτοιοι στο χώρο μας. (Απο τις απαντήσεις θα το καταλάβω).
Σέβομαι τη γνώμη των άλλων (Εάν έχουν σχέση με το χώρο).
Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που ζήτησα το topic.
Δεν κατάλαβα το σχόλιο (για Κρήτη και φώτο)  εγώ δεν είπα κάτι για αυτό!
Εαν πάλι λές κάτι για το παληκάρι που έγραψε τα παράπονα του, μπράβο του :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  και με βρίσκει μαζί του σε πολλά απο αυτά που ανέφερε...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

CHRISPERG   :02. Welcome:  ερχετε καταιγιδα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chrisberg

> CHRISPERG  ερχετε καταιγιδα


Ο καλός ο καπετάνιος τις φουρτούνες δε φοβάται! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

chrisberg σεβαστη η αποψη σου, απλα το κοσμητικο επιθετο δεν μαρεσε. Και δεν μαρεσε γιατι ειμαι απο τους ανθρωπους που στηριξαν αυτην την προσπαθεια στη Θεσσαλονικη και αμα κοιταξεις στο φορουμ ξεκινησα να το κανω σχεδον ενα χρονο πριν.
Με τον Στελιο Κτιστακη βρεθηκαμε στην αντιπαραθεση αν θα ειναι πετυχημενος αυτος ο αγωνας. Τελικο συμπερασμα ειναι πως πετυχε καλες εντυπωσεις ασχετα αν καποια πραγματα δεν αρεσαν ειτε σε μερικους που εχουν συμφερον να ερχονται σε αντιπαραθεση με οτι διαφορετικο γινεται στο χωρο, ειτε ακομα και απο μενα και απο ανθρωπους που συντελεσαν σαυτη τη προσπαθεια και δεν ηταν οπως ηθελαν. Εγω βοηθησα δυο φιλους μου τον Νικο Παπαγεωργιου και Δημητρη Παπαντωνη με καθε τροπο να πετυχουν τη διοργανωση αυτου του αγωνα. Δεν ετρεξα να βοηθησω την υποστηριξη της ομοσπονδιας κατι που εχω κατι για αλλες ομοσπονδιες και γιαυτο δεν δεχομαι κριτικη πανω σαυτο. Καθως γνωριζεις πως δεν ειναι κατι ευκολο η διοργανωση ενος αγωνα, πραγματικα ηθελε κοπο και τρέξιμο.
Σαν συνολο πετυχε πολλα αυτη η διοργανωση. Μαζεψε αθλητες, 86 στον αριθμο, θεατες, πανω απο 1200 και οι χωροι τοσο της αιθουσας, της σκηνης και των αποδητηριων ηταν πραγματικα σεβαστοι!
Η παρουσιαση των αθλητων και η σκηνικη επιμελεια ΝΑΙ δεν ηταν οτι καλυτερο και επι του θεματος ηδη οι διοργανωτες εκφρασαν τη λυπη τους και υποσχεθηκαν βελτιωση στη επομενη διοργανωση.
Η διοργανωση ηταν κοπος δυο ανθρωπων και ΟΧΙ της ομοσπονδιας, επομενως κακως φωτογραφιζουμε με χαρακτηρισμους καποιους ανθρωπους, ενω πραγματικη δυσαρεσκια προκαλει η ομοσπονδια που ειχε δωσει τα στιγματα της στη διοργανωση. Και τι εννοω με αυτο? Βραβευονται μονο οι τρεις πρωτοι, και εκ των πλειστων δινει μονο μεταλλια και οχι κυπελλα, οι αθλητες επιβαλεται να υπακουν στα παραγγελματα και να συμμορφωνονται με τις υποδειξεις των υπευθυνων, δεν δινεται η ευκαιρια να εκφραστει ο αθλητης οσο θελει, καθως εχει καθαρα αθλητικη παρουσιαση επι της σκηνης λογο κανονισμων της ομοσπονδιας. Για την ομοσπονδια και για ανωτερα στελεχη της η διοργανωση ισως ηταν οτι καλυτερο. Για ενα bodybuilding show οχι και γιαυτο εκφραζονται δυσαρεσκιες.
Επομενως για τους οπαδους της ομοσπονδιας ηταν οτι καλυτερο. Για τους υπολοιπους απλα μια διοργανωση και ισως και απαραδεχτη.

Δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασια να κρινω αλλες διοργανωσεις για συγκριση καθως δεν εχει νοημα! Επειδη αγαπαω το αθλημα κοιταω μπροστα! Αλλα δεν θα δεχτω να δινουμε εκταση στις αντιπαραθεσεις γιατι μονο ζημια προκαλουν και κυριως δυσαρεσκια στους ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ που και αυτοι εχουν μεριδιο ευθυνης! 

Συμφωνω να αναλυσουμε το θεμα ''πετυχημενης διοργανωσης'' σε διαφορετικο τοπικ, καθως Παπαγεωργιου και Παπαντωνης ηδη εχουν ξεκινησει τον αγωνα τους για μια διοργανωση που θα εχει μεγαλυτερη εκταση απο ενα απλο αγωνα-πανελληνιο. Πιστευω πως αυτων των ανθρωπων αξιζει να τους λεμε συγχαρητηρια ειτε λειτουργησαν με τελειωτητα ειτε με λαθη, γιατι ΑΠΛΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ!

chrisberg και εσυ αγαπας το αθλημα και θα ηθελα να δω να συμβαλλεις στην βελτιωση του αθληματος με οποιο τροπο ξερεις. Πολλες φορες χανουμε το δικιο μας επειδη εκφραζομαστε λαθος, καθως ο γραπτος λογος παρεξηγειται ευκολα.

 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## chrisberg

> Συμφωνω να αναλυσουμε το θεμα ''πετυχημενης διοργανωσης'' σε διαφορετικο τοπικ, καθως Παπαγεωργιου και Παπαντωνης ηδη εχουν ξεκινησει τον αγωνα τους για μια διοργανωση που θα εχει μεγαλυτερη εκταση απο ενα απλο αγωνα-πανελληνιο. Πιστευω πως αυτων των ανθρωπων αξιζει να τους λεμε συγχαρητηρια ειτε λειτουργησαν με τελειωτητα ειτε με λαθη, γιατι ΑΠΛΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ!
> 
> chrisberg και εσυ αγαπας το αθλημα και θα ηθελα να δω να συμβαλλεις στην βελτιωση του αθληματος με οποιο τροπο ξερεις. Πολλες φορες χανουμε το δικιο μας επειδη εκφραζομαστε λαθος, καθως ο γραπτος λογος παρεξηγειται ευκολα.


Κράτησα (λόγο χρόνου) μόνο το τέλος.
Μπράβο στα παιδιά Παπαγεωργίου και Παπαντώνη για την προσπάθια τους.
Και εγώ μόνος μου έτρεχα και ξέρω τι μου λές.
Το άν αγαπώ ή όχι το άθλημα δε είναι ανάγκη να στο δείξω.
174 συμμετοχές αθλητών μου σε αγώνες και 4 Διοργανώσεις 1994 1995 2007 2008 πιστεύω ότι το αποδικνείουν.
Το κατάλαβα ότι ο γραπτός λόγος παρεξηγείται. Πράγματι.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όσους μοχθούν με κάθε τρόπο γι αυτό το άθλημα.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Κράτησα (λόγο χρόνου) μόνο το τέλος.
> Μπράβο στα παιδιά Παπαγεωργίου και Παπαντώνη για την προσπάθια τους.
> Και εγώ μόνος μου έτρεχα και ξέρω τι μου λές.
> Το άν αγαπώ ή όχι το άθλημα δε είναι ανάγκη να στο δείξω.
> 174 συμμετοχές αθλητών μου σε αγώνες και 4 Διοργανώσεις 1994 1995 2007 2008 πιστεύω ότι το αποδικνείουν.
> Το κατάλαβα ότι ο γραπτός λόγος παρεξηγείται. Πράγματι.
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια σε όσους μοχθούν με κάθε τρόπο γι αυτό το άθλημα.


Συγγνώμη που άργησα αλλά ήμουν στο Mundial με τα λεφτά που έφαγα από τις χορηγίες (λές?).Λοιπόν ,ακόμα και στούς Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες μόνο οι 3 πρώτοι βραβέβονται και οι υπόλοιποι δεν παίρνουν απολύτως τίποτα,ούτε ένα χαρτί.Τώρα αν θέλουμε να λέμε πετυχημένη μιά διοργάνωση με 11 συμμετοχές ,μπορούμε να ντύνουμε τους αθλητές με φτερά και πούπουλα όπως οι Ζουλού εκεί κάτω για να πηγαίνει το μάτι στα φτερά και όχι στον αθλητή.Απο εκεί και πέρα ότι λάθη κάναμε θα προσπαθήσουμε να τα διορθώσουμε.δεν καβαλάμε καλάμια και όσοι το κάνουν να κατέβουν γρήγορα γιατί ήδη κοντεύουν να σπάσουν.Οι περισσότεροι αθλητές γνωρίζουν οι ίδιοι τι βοήθεια είχαν στο να συμμετάσχουν και τους ευχαριστώ.Τώρα αν είναι να κρίνει η τσικουδιά τους άντρες,ε τι να πω.Αυτό είναι το επίπεδό μας και να το χαιρόμαστε.Ου μία η γνώμη είναι τη πόλη διότι εξ ανομοίων η πόλις.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Μια με το θρυλικό δάσκαλο μας,Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο



Και άλλη μια με τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη,ενεργό επαγγελατία τότε,στα 125 κιλά.



και με τον πολυνίκη Τάσο Μινίδη

----------

